# The Strange Magic of: Huey Lewis and the News



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

It's clear from KenOC's Strange Magic post that the subject of Lothar and the Hand People's attention is in need of a new drug; the old one is taking them too far off the reservation. Huey Lewis shares that same need for diversion in this classic. Hard to imagine a more cheerful, dynamic band than Huey and the News in their prime. As a Teetotaler myself, I get my highs from, among other things, music, art, literature, but I've always enjoyed songs with drug references or undertones--things like Foreigner's Double Vision, for example, just to name one. Here are Huey and the boys with _I Wanna New Drug._


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

(sorry but I can't help but think of American psycho)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

norman bates said:


> View attachment 88935
> 
> 
> (sorry but I can't help but think of American psycho)


Now that's Strange


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

My top Huey Lewis songs are "The Power of Love," which goes so well in Back to the Future, and "Workin' for a Living."


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

@bharbeke: you want to feel The Power of Love? You got it, right here.....


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the share. That is a time capsule of the era, for sure.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here are Huey and the boys mining a seam remarkably similar to one worked successfully by Billy Joel. And imagine for a moment a concert with Huey Lewis and the News and Alice in Chains! Laughter and Tears. _The Heart of Rock and Roll_.


----------

